# F32 LED Amber Sidemarker can't turn off? (SUCCESS!)



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

I have 435i LED lights and when I go to Fembody	3063	MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_OUTPUT, it says it's off by default. Is there anyway to turn them off for F32?

Update:

Thank you Shawn for guiding me to right track! In order for me to turn off LED Sidemarkers:

Both TMS modules, FDL Code Standlicht Modus 1 & Standlicht Modus 2, change the Werte Value 64 to 00 as follows:

00, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 2B, 04, 00, 00

00, 03, 00, 00, 00, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 2B, 04, 00, 00

Thank you KevinKim & Shawnsheridan


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Code these:
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD -> off
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED -> off
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD -> off
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED -> off

And maybe these (rear lights?):
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_REAR -> off
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_REAR -> off

ps. US setting for these is 9V.


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Code these:
> MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD -> off
> MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_REDUCED -> off
> MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_STANDARD -> off
> ...


 no changes, still got the amber side markers, thank you tho


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, you added a picture now. My coding proposion will not probably work on these leds.


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Ok, you added a picture now. My coding proposion will not probably work on these leds.


Thank you for your suggestion tho 

I know F07/F10 could turn their LED sidemarkers off by going into FRM module but I don't even have that... there is gotta be a way to turn this annoying markers off


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

Successfully turned off those LED sidemarkers 

"Both TMS modules, FDL Code *Standlicht Modus 1 & Standlicht Modus 2*, change the Werte Value 64 to 00 as follows:

00, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 2B, 04, 00, 00

00, 03, 00, 00, 00, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 2B, 04, 00, 00"


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, So & Standlicht Modus 2 was also needed.


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, So & Standlicht Modus 2 was also needed.


Yeah, I noticed Standlicht Modus 2 was the only other one that had 64 value for sidemarker so I tried it and it worked!

The korean blog you mentioned helped me understand better too (I'm korean so that was plus lol)

Shawn, you are the man! Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zen0s said:


> Yeah, I noticed Standlicht Modus 2 was the only other one that had 64 value for sidemarker so I tried it and it worked!
> 
> The korean blog you mentioned helped me understand better too (I'm korean so that was plus lol)
> 
> Shawn, you are the man! Thanks a lot


Glad it is solved. Credit goes to KevinKim.


----------



## tonyscv (Aug 19, 2005)

Zen0s said:


> Successfully turned off those LED sidemarkers
> 
> "Both TMS modules, FDL Code *Standlicht Modus 1 & Standlicht Modus 2*, change the Werte Value 64 to 00 as follows:
> 
> ...


I did this, and can confirm it worked great when the car's main or parking lights are on (thanks so much for digging this up!), although I noticed that when I unlock the car and the welcome lights come on (angel eyes, door handle lights, etc.) that the 3 amber LED's still light up after coding. They turn off when I start the car.

Any idea where the setting might be to turn them off for the welcome lights as well? Those little buggers are stubborn.


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

tonyscv said:


> I did this, and can confirm it worked great when the car's main or parking lights are on (thanks so much for digging this up!), although I noticed that when I unlock the car and the welcome lights come on (angel eyes, door handle lights, etc.) that the 3 amber LED's still light up after coding. They turn off when I start the car.
> 
> Any idea where the setting might be to turn them off for the welcome lights as well? Those little buggers are stubborn.


How about doing the same with Welcome Light 1 and 2?


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

Yeah I couldn't figure that out :/ oh well as long as they turn off while car is on I'm happy with it hehe if you do find out please let me know! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Resurrecting this...

I know how to edit werte values, but where exactly are the "Both TMS modules"?

How do you get to these exactly what area of E-Sys do I find these? There is nothing under the ECU's with the letters TMS?


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

kromix said:


> Resurrecting this...
> 
> I know how to edit werte values, but where exactly are the "Both TMS modules"?
> 
> How do you get to these exactly what area of E-Sys do I find these? There is nothing under the ECU's with the letters TMS?


What year, model, and headlamp type (LED or Xenon)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Miami10 said:


> What year, model, and headlamp type (LED or Xenon)?


He has a 2016 with LED lights, so he has FLE instead of TMS.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> He has a 2016 with LED lighys, so he has FLE instead of TMS.


I was guessing so haha. Has anyone accomplished this with FLE/RLE yet?


----------



## dmnc02 (Mar 28, 2003)

Miami10 said:


> I was guessing so haha. Has anyone accomplished this with FLE/RLE yet?


Yes 

Instructions for the F15 here:
http://f15.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=19206775&postcount=114


----------

